# Chemical Cardioversion - what cpt code



## hencked (Aug 12, 2014)

My physician is going to do a preplanned chemical cardioversion in a outpatient hospital setting.  I need to pre-auth codes, they called it a cardioversion with Ibutilide infusion.  From my research I found it is known as chemical cardioversion.  I believe the physican will be infusing the drug.  What code or codes can I bill?

Help would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks,
Deb H.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Sep 4, 2014)

It is my understanding the physician wouldn't bill for the infusion portion - that would be billed by the facility. See Debra's response to this question from 2011:  

"Physicians can't bill for the infusion therapy itself. Since chemical cardioversion is a procedure that generally takes place in the acute care setting, rather than the office, it is considered a facility charge, not a physician charge. The physician charge is included in the E&M service provided. For the facility, you will bill it as infusion therapy. 
__________________

Debra A. Mitchell, MSPH, CPC-H "

And here is the original question: Cardioversion coding 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

what is appropriate coding for a chemical cardioversion in the ED? I have a thought but would love other opinions. 
Thanks in advance for your response 


HTH


----------

